# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt



----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Cairo - Aswan - Edfu - Kom Ombo - Luxox - Alexandria*

Thời gian: 10 ngàyGiá tour: 53.990.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 25/01/2012 (mùng 3 Tết)

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn và các bữa ănPhí du thuyền, vé tàu hỏa và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và visa Ai Cập

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok - Johannesbourg - Cape Town - Mũi Hảo Vọng - Sun City - Pretoria*

Thời gian: 8 ngày 7 đêmGiá tour: 66.815.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 29/12/2011

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế và phụ phí hàng khôngXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn và các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, visa Nam Phi và thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## tamtre

đúng là rẻ thật, nhưng không biết có chất lượng không nhỉ

----------

